# Der Duke ist tot - Es lebe der Duke...



## roadgecko (3. November 2009)

Scott Miller, einer der Gründer von 3D Realms sagte kürzlich: "Es werde eine große und überraschende Ankündigung geben". Ob diese Ankündigung etwas mit Duke Nukem zu tun hat bleibt allerdings ab zu warten.

Die Fanseite duke4.net will allerdings erfahren haben, das diese Ankündigung was mit dem Duke zu tun haben soll. Außerdem wünschte sich ein User von shacknews.com einen Duke Titel, in dem der Held zu seinem Ursprung zurück kehrt. Auf diesen Wunsch äußerte sich George Broussard (ebenfalls Gründer von 3D Realms) mit folgenden Worten: "Deine Wünsche werden erfüllt".

Jetzt heißt es warten, was 3D Realms bzw. Scott Miller ankündigen werden...

Duke Nukem Forever: Scott Miller sorgt für Spekulationen, Ankündigung in Sicht?


----------



## Xylezz (3. November 2009)

giev us teh Duke!

Es wäre natürlich toll wenn das passieren würde aber um ehrlich zu sein glaube ich das es nur ein Trick ist um den Mythos um den Duke nicht sterben zu lassen....


----------



## BopItXtremeII (3. November 2009)

Duke Nukem (waiting) Forever passt wohl eher 

Bin zwar noch so jung, dass ich die ersten Teile gar nicht mitbekommen hab, aber selbst seit ich mich für PC Spiele interessiere gabs schon einige Ankündigungen aus denen bis jetzt nichts geworden ist


----------



## Ahab (3. November 2009)

jaja es ist halt schon wieder zu lange nicht mehr im gespräch gewesen...  "Deine Wünsche werden erfüllt"  wie affig, ehrlich. dass die fans es dabei noch ernst meinen kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen. für mich gibt sich 3D Realms nur immer mehr der lächerlichkeit preis.


----------



## feivel (3. November 2009)

<- ich will prey 2 nicht den duke XD


----------



## Genghis99 (3. November 2009)

Da hör ich ganz leise "Neverending Story". Da spekuliert wohl jemand wieder auf den Vapor-ware Awards ....


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. November 2009)

"Guess again, freakshow. I'm coming back to town, and the last thing that's gonna go through your mind before you die... is my size- 13 boot!" 


Ich glaube fest an den Duke !!

Mfg


----------



## Gunny Hartman (3. November 2009)

Duke Verzögerung Forever wird doch nie mehr erscheinen. Da glaubt doch kein Mensch mehr dran. 
Die haben schon oft groß von irgendwas gelabert und am Ende wars doch wieder nur heiße Luft.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (3. November 2009)

Also ich glaub auch nicht mehr dran, dass der Duke nochmal auf meinem Bildschirm rumballert
Die wollen sich nur wieder etwas ins Rampenlicht rücken, das wars auch schon... schade 3D realms


----------



## chefmarkus (3. November 2009)

Was denn, es ist alles möglich! Sieht man doch bei Monkey Island


----------



## Rotax (3. November 2009)

Lächerlich^10 was die da abziehen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2009)

Man wir reden von dem Duke denn bekommt man nicht so klein !!


----------



## kuer (4. November 2009)

Sorry, aber ich sch****** auf den DUKE. Zu viel Lügen zu viel Verarsche. Selbst wenn der Duke noch raus kommt, gibt es keinen Cent von mir.


----------



## schranzhans (4. November 2009)

Warscheinlich macht das Motion Captureing für den Duke Chuck Norris! Deshalb brauchen die so lang! So viele Kicks und Moves... da braucht man 100 Programmierer und 10 Jahre Zeit!


----------



## BigBubby (4. November 2009)

Es gibt doch genügend titel die ewig gebraucht haben. Prey, Messiah, (Alan Wake), Stalker. Gekommen sind die doch irgendwann.
Genau so wird es mit dem Duke sein. Irgendwann kommt ein ambitioniertes Team und wird den auch wieder rausholen und zum erfolg führen.


----------



## unterseebotski (4. November 2009)

Die sollten bei 3Drealms lieber mal Chuck Norris als Programmierer einstellen, dann wirds auch was mit angekündigten Spielen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. November 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich sch****** auf den DUKE. Zu viel Lügen zu viel Verarsche. Selbst wenn der Duke noch raus kommt, gibt es keinen Cent von mir.



Noch 'n Jungspund  .


----------



## Hugo78 (4. November 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich sch****** auf den DUKE. Zu viel Lügen zu viel Verarsche. Selbst wenn der Duke noch raus kommt, gibt es keinen Cent von mir.



_"_Go ahead, make my day.._."
_


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (4. November 2009)

Wunder solls ja geben.


----------



## hyperionical (4. November 2009)

Selbst wenn es jemals erscheint, wird ein Duke (wie das Orgi-Spiel) nach heutigen Maßstäben ein sehr schlechtes Spiel sein.


----------



## n0stradamus (4. November 2009)

Die ersten Duke-Spiele waren vor meiner Zeit, aber der Mythos hat mich inzwischen mitgerissen 
Ich hoffe echt, dass sich ein paar motivierte Leute dahintersetzen und der Duke-Szene wieder "Lets Rock"-Atmosphäre geben


----------



## push@max (4. November 2009)

Ich glaube es erst, wenn ich das Spiel in meinen Händen halte...


----------



## Standeck (4. November 2009)

Ich hab schon vorsichtshalber vor 12 Jahren schon bei Amazon, das damals nur Bücher verkaufte, Duke Nukem Forever vorbestellt. Ich wills ja schließlich *SOFORT* zum Releasetag bei mir haben. Bin einfach zu ungeduldig.

Bestellt euch also gleich die neuen Ankündigungen, nicht das ihr noch leer ausgeht.


----------



## der Türke (4. November 2009)

Unglaublich!? 

Dieses Spiel Wurde vor 9 Jahren angekündigt danach wurde die Gruppe mit etwas anderen Beschäftigt danach waren sie arbeitslos usw....


----------



## BigBubby (4. November 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ich hab schon vorsichtshalber vor 12 Jahren schon bei Amazon, das damals nur Bücher verkaufte, Duke Nukem Forever vorbestellt. Ich wills ja schließlich *SOFORT* zum Releasetag bei mir haben. Bin einfach zu ungeduldig.
> 
> Bestellt euch also gleich die neuen Ankündigungen, nicht das ihr noch leer ausgeht.



Wer weiß, vielleicht wird es dir von amazon auch ans Grab geliefert


----------



## Standeck (4. November 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht wird es dir von amazon auch ans Grab geliefert





Ja! "Rechtzeitig zur Einäscherung im Krematorium liegts in ihrem Sarg. Versprochen!" sagt George Broussard.


----------



## bail (5. November 2009)

Leute lästert nicht über den Duke ja!!
Das Spiel ist einfach unvergesslich!! ähnlich wie Quake 
Lets Rock..


----------



## riedochs (5. November 2009)

Ich glaub nicht daran das wir DNFE je in Haenden halten werden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. November 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es jemals erscheint, wird ein Duke (wie das Orgi-Spiel) nach heutigen Maßstäben ein sehr schlechtes Spiel sein.



es wird hoffentlich - wie damals - ein actionspiel für erwachsene, auf sowas warte ich nämlich schon lange!! satte old-school-action und dazu ein bisschen nudity und coole sprüche. muss man denn so alt wie ich sein, um das cool zu finden?!
genau deswegen freu ich mich auch auf "the expendables" (kinofilm). endlich mal wieder old-school-action und nicht irgend ne übertriebene kinderkacke ala gi joe und co...


----------



## BigBubby (5. November 2009)

alt wie du? siehst aus wie 16 

serious sam hd dürfte zumindestens ein schwacher trost sein


----------



## Altair94 (5. November 2009)

Ich bin zwar keine 30+ aber ich finde, dass Duke der größte ist. Für das spiel lohnt es sich nochmal ne N64 zu kaufen. Do you wanna dance.. shake it Baby!!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. November 2009)

Altair94 schrieb:


> Für das spiel lohnt es sich nochmal ne N64 zu kaufen.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!
Auf dem N64 war der Duke infach nur Genial und es würde sich Heute noch lohnen surchzuspielen.
Das Flair ist doch mehr als Cool.


----------



## Falb (6. November 2009)

*Hail to the King, baby ! *



Auch wenn ich zu 98% davon ausgehe, dass der Duke unter der karibischen Sonne liegt und seinen Ruhestand genießt, so klammert man sich ja gern an die verbliebenen 2% und hofft, dass es ein weiteres abgefahrenes Ballerfest mit ihm geben wird. 

Es wäre einfach zu geil wenn das noch klappt....... **


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!
> Auf dem N64 war der Duke infach nur Genial und es würde sich Heute noch lohnen surchzuspielen.
> Das Flair ist doch mehr als Cool.


 

gaga??
auf dem n64 wars nur ne beschnittene verwaschene schlechte umsetzung...
das zockt man nachwievor auf dem pc O_O


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2009)

Altair94 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar keine 30+ aber ich finde, dass Duke der größte ist. Für das spiel lohnt es sich nochmal ne N64 zu kaufen. Do you wanna dance.. shake it Baby!!




Steht das 94 für dein Geburtsjahr?


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. November 2009)

n0stradamus schrieb:


> Die ersten Duke-Spiele waren vor meiner Zeit, aber der Mythos hat mich inzwischen mitgerissen
> Ich hoffe echt, dass sich ein paar motivierte Leute dahintersetzen und der Duke-Szene wieder "Lets Rock"-Atmosphäre geben


 Da frage ich mich,wieso?


----------



## Apokalypsos (13. November 2009)

Der Duke wird kommen, soviel steht fest. 
Ich habe den Duke schon in 2D gespielt und ab und zu hol ich ihn noch in 3D raus. Dieses Spiel macht bis heute dank einer nach wie vor aktiven Fangemeinde und Texturmods höllisch Spaß. Da können viele aktuelle Shooter nicht im geringsten mithalten.

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall einfrieren lassen und zum geplanten Releasetermin, im Winter 2666, werde ich wieder den Duke spielen!!


----------

